# Oyama Showa….. eine ganz besondere Blutlinie



## koi-express (7. Jan. 2006)

alle 2 Jährig 
40-45cm 

Bekannt aus dem Klan Heft 2/2005 

Von der außergewöhnlichen Qualität der Oyama Showa wird in Japan nun schon seit Jahren berichtet. 

Gutes Wachstumvermögen, Qualität von Sumi, Beni u. weißer Haut. 






Grüße Thorsten


----------



## olafkoi (7. Jan. 2006)

Hi Thorsten

 ich fall um goilllllllllllllll 

Aber in diesem Forum sind wenige Koinasen wie wir   
Ich übersetze mal kurz 

Sumi = schwarz    Beni = rot 

hast du die bestellt ???? ich kauf dir den rechten ab   

gruß

Olaf


----------



## koi-express (7. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Olaf,

kannst einen haben sind alle 4 mir.


----------



## Rambo (8. Jan. 2006)

bescheidene frage meinerseits.
was kostet einer dieser schönen kois denn wenn ich einen haben möchte?

fürti rambo


----------



## Thorsten (8. Jan. 2006)

Hi Thorsten,

sehr schöne Tiere!

Ob Ihr es glaubt oder nicht, aber ich habe sogar das Klan Heft wo sie abgebildet sind   (glaube in Arcen bekommen)

Der ungefähre Preis von so einem "besonderen" Koi würde mich auch mal interessieren..... ich schätze mal so um die 1000 Euronen?

Mir gefällt der Koi D am besten, aber um Missverständnisse vorzubeugen - *NEIN* ich möchte keinen haben


----------



## Dodi (8. Jan. 2006)

Moin, Thorsten (koi-express)!

Sind ja wirklich wunderschöne Tiere - falls Olaf den rechten von Dir bekommen sollte, kann ich ihn mir ja mal "live" ansehen  :thumbup: 

@ Thorsten (mod):

Hab alle Klan-Hefte, werde mir das entsprechende nochmal raussuchen und nachschauen - da sind immer so tolle Fotos drin!


----------



## Thorsten (8. Jan. 2006)

Moin Dodi,

nimmst Du auch an den "Klan Sitzungen-Treffen" teil oder hast Du nur das Heft aboniert?

Würde mich mal interessieren...man hört ja recht unterschiedliche Meinungen über den Klan  :?


----------



## koi-express (8. Jan. 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,

@Rambo

die Preise liegen zwischen 495,00€ und 695,00€.

@Thorsten

ganz zu teuer doch nicht,ich finde bei dieser Qualität sind das faire Preise.

@Dodi

Sind in live wirklich wunderschöne Tiere,vieleicht klappt das ja mit Olaf.


Grüße 
Thorsten


----------



## Dodi (8. Jan. 2006)

Moin Thorsten (mod),

wir sind im Jahre des Teichneubaus 2002 in den KLAN eingetreten, um mehr Informationen über Koi zu erhalten. Haben dadurch den damaligen Vorsitzenden der Landesgruppe Nord kennengelernt und uns dort mit einigen Gleichgesinnten getroffen. War ganz hilfreich, denn da kannte ich das Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum ja noch nicht...  

Im Nachhinein betrachtet sind zwar Fehler beim Teichbau begangen worden (z. B. Filter, der ja nun neu gemacht wird), jedoch ohne die Unterstützung des KLAN wäre noch mehr "schief" gelaufen...

An den "offiziellen" Treffen des KLAN haben wir jedoch nie teilgenommen. Bekommen jedoch regelmäßig Einladungen hierzu...


----------



## Frank (8. Jan. 2006)

KLAN, KLAN, ... ich hör nur noch KLAN,

aber nicht, das ihr euch des nachtensens Kapuzen überstülpt und gegen alle Nicht Koi unter den Fischen zu Kreuze zieht.    :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## Thorsten (8. Jan. 2006)

*@ Thorsten*

na das geht ja noch...hätte wirklich mit mehr gerechnet.

*@ Dodi*

also auch kein "aktives" Mitglied, schade hätte mal gerne eine Meinung zu den verschiedenen Personen/Sitzungen vom Klan gehört.


*@ frschl*

na klar kommen wir mit Kapuzen zu dir, warte mal ab.......


----------



## graubart48 (8. Jan. 2006)

@Thorsten
das sagst du doch nur um Astrid beim nächsten Koi zu sagen das du ein gutes Angebot bekommen hast. men: 
@frschl
  mal schauen ob wir dich nicht erschrecken können mit den Kaputzen


schönen Sonntag noch
Erwin :bigsmurf:


----------



## Armin501 (8. Jan. 2006)

Kois finde ich gut,
aber, ich würde nie, und das meine ich ehrlich, nie für einen Fisch
über 100 Euro ausgeben, solange noch irgendwo ein Kind hungert.

Armin


----------



## Frank (9. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Armin,

hmmm, ich möchte dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, jetzt versuchst du aber Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen. 
Wenn du deinem Motto treu sein würdest, hättest du nicht mal einen Teich bauen dürfen, denn der ist dann auch schon "Luxus"...

Aber trotzdem nix für Ungut.


----------



## jochen (9. Jan. 2006)

Hallo armin,

auf einer anderen seite schreibst du, du willst dir eine garteneisenbahn bauen....??

was kostet so was...?

in meinen teich kommen auch keine kois......aber ein jeder mensch kann doch machen was er will....!!!    so lange man sich nicht damit weh tut...

kleine anmerkung von mir ist aber nicht böse gemeint...

gruß jochen


----------



## Armin501 (9. Jan. 2006)

Es ist mir bewusst, dass es mir gut geht, aber mir ist auch klar,
dass es anderen an den Grundnahrungsmitteln fehlt.
Wenn auch nur einer über diese Thematik nachdenkt .........!!!!

Gruß Armin
 Du hast Augen, sehe damit, du hast Ohren, höre damit, schweige
 n i c h t


----------



## Rambo (10. Jan. 2006)

schick es doch mal busch und konsorten, mit den geldern was die
ganzen kriege kosten und die waffen kann man ganz
locker vielen leuten helfen. 
btw. gebt doch mal bei google "failure" ein und drückt auf den button
"auf gut Glück!"


----------



## koi-express (10. Jan. 2006)

Hallo an alle,

es sollten 4 schöne Koi bewertet und bewundert werden, und am Thema 
Hungersnot sind wir.

Voll am Thema vorbei, naja.......

Grüße 
Koi-Express


----------



## Rambo (10. Jan. 2006)

sorry recht hat er. 
ich persönlich, als koi leihe, finde B am schönsten.
mir gefällt das es recht hell ist von den farben aber ich glaube
darauf kommt es wohl nicht an.

auf jeden fall sehr schön alle zusammen.

wenn ich die alle hätte..... ich glaube ich würde mein teich 24 stunden bewachen


----------



## Armin501 (10. Jan. 2006)

Tut mir leid, ich wollte nicht, dass das zu irgend eines
Lasten geht.
Ich bereue zutiefst, dieses Thema gestört zu haben!

Ich finde Nummer 1 am interessantesten, erklären kann ich das nicht.
Geschmacksache!

Jedem Tierchen sein P.............

Gruß Armin
Sorry


----------



## Petra (10. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Thorsten

Ich finde  Koi D sehr schön.
Ich weiß  nur das es ein edeles tier ist sonst weiss ich nichts darüber.

Gruss Petra


----------

